# Oh No Worms....



## fashion1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Guys

Can someone calm me down. 

This morning I was outside with Ollie our 14 week old puppy and I was picking up his poop. Yup, I saw these long white strings and a few small white ones (like rice). I was so upset, I called the vet and they asked if I gave Ollie his 2nd and final pill for deworm. I gave ollie one pill on July 9th and the other one July 23rd. They said to call back in a week if we still see the worms in his poop. His crate blanket was filled with dead dried yellowish rice like. We were just at the vets on thursday 22nd for Ollie's final shots and the Vet said the 2 pound weigh gain was good and sent us on our way ($190.00 later) and NOW THIS WORMS....

My heart is so upset for him. He is fun loving and very smart and I feel like I failed him or did something wrong....

Q:#1 Is this normal, Did anyone else have this same problem? 

Q:#2 Will my bestfriend's Golden's get the worms too....? Ollie plays everyday and swims with them...
Corona is 2 and Boston is 1 Shots are up to date for both...

Any feed back would be super

~KIM~ Ollie's G-Ma


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

, hey sorry to hear about your pup, having never had a problem with worms id say keep him way from your friends dogs. and away from kids to most if not all worms can pass from animal to human. put his bedding in for a couple of washes, a boile wash if you think it wont dambege the bed itself. 

i would keep an eye on him, i dont know how long it takes for worming treatment to take affect. 

let us know how he is gettig on hope it sorts its self out quickly.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Jersey got hookworms once. Don't panic. Wait a week like the vet said, then take it from there. Worms can be rid of pretty easily. Until he gets sick, refuses to eat, sleeps a lot, vomits, etc, then don't worry. Jersey refused to eat and slept for a whole day and it was still fixed easily. After a week if its still going on your vet will probably do a fecal examination to figure out what worm it is then give you a powder or something to put in his food whick should fix it.

As for your friends dogs I would keep him away until you figure out what worm it is. Some worms can be be transferred in ways other than fecal matter. Also, this is important, make sur you pick up all the pottying and don't let him sniff it at all. This is so that other dogs won't sniff the residue and contract the worms and so yours won't reinfect himself. Plus always disinfect your hands just incase.

Hope this helps


----------



## fashion1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you very much for taking the time to Calm me down....I will let everyone know how Ollie is in a few days.....


Ollie's G-Ma


----------

